# Which plant is smaller? Staurogyne sp. Porto Velho or staurogyne repens?



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I am going to buy one of these plants, but they will be going into my Fluval spec, so I need a smaller one. So which one is smaller (in the size of the leaves). Thanks.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Repens has shorter wider leaves, portovelho has longer narrower leaves. Rebens is probably better suited for a nano than portovelho.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

left: repens, right: porto velho:









repens:









porto velho:









for comparator the container is about 300mm x 250mm


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

repens is typically smaller, but not when emersed, I have both however they are both very pretty foreground and mid ground plants[smaller tanks=p]


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> repens is typically smaller, but not when emersed, I have both however they are both very pretty foreground and mid ground plants[smaller tanks=p]


this is my emersed staurogyne:


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> this is my emersed staurogyne:


If you see pictures of the plants that come from farms you'd know what he's talking about. The dang thing grows into a fairly sizeable bush and maybe 3' tall.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

yeah staurogyne repens grows pretty large emersed, but with the right lights under water it grows very short and full, very beautiful plant, i'd go with repens


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Do either of these plants require high light and CO2?

I have low light and no CO2 - I've heard it grows in a variety of conditions and regardless ..its a slow grower. I love how it looks though!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> If you see pictures of the plants that come from farms you'd know what he's talking about. The dang thing grows into a fairly sizeable bush and maybe 3' tall.


yes I know, pict I show before is in my DSM tank. 
other staurogyne I put close to the window grows taller, even has a flower

do you ever see Staurogyne repens like this? these photo taken from my friend aquatic plants farm


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's pretty cool, it looks more like a Boxwood, I would have walked right passed it without even taking a second look.


----------



## Yo-han (Apr 15, 2010)

Dubbing between these two Staurogyne species myself at the moment. I'll redo my 100G and was wondering which of these stays lower? I know 'porto velho' had bigger leaves but does either of those seems to be more growing up than the other or no difference? I'll put them both in but want to know which one I should put in front...


----------



## denson (Jul 24, 2012)

I think that Staurogyne repens is a freshly green, compact and hardy plant for the foreground of the aquarium and it is smaller than Staurogyne sp. Porto.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I like both so I have both


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

S. porto velho is larger and less compacted than repens, has a different color shade and spacing between leaves, internodal distances etc.

The cig hanging from his mouth is classic.


----------

